# Recommendations for refurbishing 2002 Les Paul in Canada



## morsecode (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have 2002 Gibson Les Paul Standard in Heritage Cherry that I would like refinished. Are there any luthiers/techs in Canada that you would recommend for completing this?

Thanks.


----------



## midnightspecial (Jul 8, 2010)

For starters, what happened to this guitar that it needs to be refinished? Gibson nitro finish lasts very well for many, many years. Most lps from the 50's 60's and 70's still have their original finishes. Second of all if it is because it has a few scratches or dings, don't worry about it, they are meant to be played. Finally if it's because you don't like the colour I would suggest you sell it or trade it for a colour you like. Refinishing it would destroy the value, getting the nitro clear coat touched up is OK but can still hurt the value some. I only know of Ontario luthiers but the best I know is Gord Wylks of Kingston Guitar Shop (coolguitars.ca)


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Great advice...leave that axe alone...it's not exhibiting scratches or a dull finish...it has CHARACTER...!!!...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What do you want to change it to?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

bullseye,buzzsaw,or the beerstoppers known as the rebel 







[/IMG]
go for it


----------

